# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] SAILOR N163S Power Supply

## dimitrisOS

Δεν έχει δουλέψει ποτέ, 2 εισόδων AC 220V ή 110V & DC 24V και έξοδο 24V 170W

Manual

Μένω Αθήνα, συνάντηση χέρι με χέρι 

200ευρώ

----------

